# Concerned about stools.



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Hunter turned 10 weeks old yesterday, and has been on a raw diet since he came home at eight weeks. He's been on chicken and beef consistently. I am a little concerned about his stools, though.

He started off with chicken backs/necks and ground beef and has been on that since he got home. I gave him some chicken hearts/gizzards last week which he loved, and he started getting about half his daily om (chicken liver) once a day.

I noticed that his stools have been consistently soft, but not liquid of completely unformed. They are soft, but formed. Today he had a small, typical bowel movement and then later on in the morning he had another which was still soft, and coupled with some clear mucous. 

This morning he had chicken backs, ground beef, omega 3&6(fish oil), an egg and a teaspoon of plain probiotic yoghurt. The mucousy stool was a couple hours after breakfast.

Is this something I should be concerned about, or something to simply monitor? The stool has been consistent in colour, dark and not too smelly. He is showing no other signs of distress or illness and checked out healthy at the vet several days after we brought him home. Should I give him more bone and leave out the liver again for awhile?

He's growing nicely, is at the perfect weight (imo) for a puppy.


----------



## Svalbarg (Nov 18, 2010)

It's normal with liver, you can have soft stool. Continue with the RMB and MM, and introduce liver progressively. And it's important to give liver like 1 time per week, i give 200g per dog by week, because hypervitaminosis A can be fatal for a dog, and liver contain a lot of vitamin A. Because the vitamin A is stocked and not eliminated by the dog stystem like natural calcium.Hope its help!


----------



## pwillow (Jun 2, 2011)

that happened to my pup with the egg


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The #1 reason for loose stools on a raw diet is OVER feeding.

How much - in OUNCES - are you feeding and how much does he currently weigh?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> The #1 reason for loose stools on a raw diet is OVER feeding.
> 
> How much - in OUNCES - are you feeding and how much does he currently weigh?


He weighs approximately 17-18 lbs (weighed today.. it was 17.something I can't remember.) and gets the following:

*Based on Ideal Adult Weight: 80lbs
*​ 1.6 lbs a day. 25.6 oz.​ ​ 50% RMR - 12.8 oz​ 45% MM – 11.5 oz​ 5% OM – 1.2 oz​​​ He is having diarrhea again, and it was quite liquidy this morning. It seems to go back and forth, solid and soft constantly.

*
*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For a young puppy I go with 5-7% of their daily weight for the first 6-8 months (or as long as they are still growing).

For your 17 pound pup I would suggest the following:

9.5 oz RMBs​8.6 oz Muscle Meat​0.9oz Organ Meat​


----------

